
Best Practices for Building a Microservice Architecture - joevandyk
http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-building-a-microservice-architecture
======
akamaozu
Good detailed piece, but I think it could have used more details about
Enchant's decisions rather than just summarizing what options are out there.

For instance, you mention two async communication strategies (message broker
and webhooks), but not which you picked and why.

In the case of complex workflows, you picked decentralized interactions, but
you don't walk us through an example of how it works for you, what challenges
you face and why it's a better fit than the problems using a centralized
orchestrator.

